# What's my dominant function?



## stussy (May 15, 2016)

Hey guys :crazy: I read about how your dominant cognitive function is the most important part of your mbti type, so that's why I'm trying to narrow it down so I can at least have an idea of what category I'm in! I have a pretty good idea (I started really getting into mbti like a month ago and made a post about it then) but I just think it would be interesting to hear your thoughts based off of this blog post I wrote a few days ago: 

christineklin.wix.com/christhecreator#!the-meaning-of-life/cgla/5755e3b00cf245cf71a15acf
sorry gotta copy and paste, it won't let me put links up yet

The post has nothing to do with mbti, but I just started reading about the different functions today again and realized that the post pretty much sums up my attitude towards everything, which I think is a big indicator for dominant functions. If you want to try to type me feel free to do that as well :wink:

Also don't mind the website haha, I made it a few days ago to entertain myself


----------



## stussy (May 15, 2016)

bump :happy:


----------



## EMWUZX (Oct 2, 2014)

I don't know, but I'd guess that you're an ENFP or an INFP. If you'd like me to extrapolate, I will, but tell me, does the shoe fit?


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

stussy said:


> Hey guys :crazy: I read about how your dominant cognitive function is the most important part of your mbti type, so that's why I'm trying to narrow it down so I can at least have an idea of what category I'm in! I have a pretty good idea (I started really getting into mbti like a month ago and made a post about it then) but I just think it would be interesting to hear your thoughts based off of this blog post I wrote a few days ago:
> 
> christineklin.wix.com/christhecreator#!the-meaning-of-life/cgla/5755e3b00cf245cf71a15acf
> sorry gotta copy and paste, it won't let me put links up yet
> ...


Reads these links then reply with how much you relate to each one out of 10:
How Functions Work: Dominant Ne (ENTP/ENFP) - MBTI Notes
How Functions Work: Dominant Te (ESTJ/ENTJ) - MBTI Notes
How Functions Work: Dominant Se (ESTP/ESFP) - MBTI Notes
How Functions Work: Dominant Fe (ESFJ/ENFJ) - MBTI Notes
How Functions Work: Dominant Si (ISTJ/ISFJ) - MBTI Notes
How Functions Work: Dominant Ni (INTJ/INFJ) - MBTI Notes
How Functions Work: Dominant Ti (ISTP/INTP) - MBTI Notes
How Functions Work: Dominant Fi (ISFP/INFP) - MBTI Notes


----------



## stussy (May 15, 2016)

EMWUZX said:


> I don't know, but I'd guess that you're an ENFP or an INFP. If you'd like me to extrapolate, I will, but tell me, does the shoe fit?


yeah, I've been relating the most to enfp lately but when I took an "official" test a year ago at my school, I got entp. I also usually score just sliiightly more extraverted than introverted, so I can relate to infp as well. the thing I don't really match with for enfp is that I can sometimes be kind of aloof and have a resting bitch face  but when I'm in the right mood I can be really outgoing and likable


----------



## stussy (May 15, 2016)

@narcissistic, these are really in-depth descriptions! reading these are making me guess what types my friends and family might be as well haha.

Ne: 9/10
Te: 3/10
Se: 5/10
Fe: 5/10
Si: 2/10
Ni: 9/10
Ti: 3/10
Fi: 8/10

I'm pretty sure I'm either Ne or Ni, but I relate to both of them in different ways. for example I highly relate to how Ni makes inferences based on vague patterns and how it explores perception for the sake of simply stretching the limits of what is known. but I don't relate at all to Ni's weaknesses - like how it doesn't involve others in quests for knowledge (the more passionate I am about something, the more I need to share it with other people). With Ne, I relate to all of its weaknesses and most of its strengths, except when I think of possibilities I'm often thinking more in terms of fantasy than reality.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

stussy said:


> @narcissistic, these are really in-depth descriptions! reading these are making me guess what types my friends and family might be as well haha.
> 
> Ne: 9/10
> Te: 3/10
> ...


ENFP
Ne dom 9, Fi aux 8, Te tert 3, Si inf 2
Makes sense besides tert being hella low.

INFJ
Ni dom 9, Fe aux 5, Ti tert 3, Se inf 5
Highly unlikely your a Ni dom.

INFP
Fi dom 8, Ne aux 9, Si tert 2, Te inf 3.
Besides having a low tert.

ENFJ
Fe dom 5, Ni aux 9, Se tert 5, Ti inf 3
Besides dom being lower than aux

These are just guidelines from your relation to them and shouldn't be absolutes of your type.

Seems from this that you might be an ENFx.
Links to show the different between the two:
ENFP - MBTI Notes
ENFJ - MBTI Notes


----------



## stussy (May 15, 2016)

@narcissistic, hmm yeah, I relate to ENFP more than ENFJ. almost everything about ENFP is accurate, except for how I approach relationships...I read that ENFPs are supposedly over-attached and smother their friends/partners while freely giving out lots of compliments. on the other hand, I do seek intimacy and a no-boundaries relationship with people I'm close to but I like to maintain some personal freedom, therefore I usually don't get overly attached (at least outwardly...I've spent way too many nights thinking about my crushes lol).

Thanks for the analysis!


----------

